# Casting Call for 2012 Berlin Klassik Teaser/Features



## Veraxial (Nov 21, 2006)

Check out the first Berlin Klassik 2012 Teaser. Stay tuned for more and, if you want your ride featured in the next one, drop me a line at [email protected] 



Christoph of Low Key Studio (Hamilton, ON) was the videographer and Dave and Taylor of Create Media (Hamilton, ON) were the editors for this shoot.


----------



## vw4play (Jun 8, 2002)

video link is broken


----------



## vw4play (Jun 8, 2002)




----------

